# Patrick taps appellate judge Hines for high court



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

View Large

Gov. Deval Patrick has nominated state appeals court judge Geraldine Hines to fill an upcoming vacancy on the state's highest court.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/patrick-taps-appellate-judge-hines-for-high-court/26480082#!YAryl


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Such diversity from Patricks selections... Another black female. Imagine fuckin that.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm surrrrrre its purely based on her qualifications..... Actually it probably is based on her qualifications. She has probably shown that she is qualified to ignore the evidence and let criminals go...because they are just misunderstood. .


----------

